# your first herp...



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

what was it and how old was you?

i got my first leo when i was 18 (almost 3 years ago) it was a present from my gf for our first year anniversary


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Corn snake, I was 12.. and I annoyed my mother until she gave in


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

mine was a corn snake, guss, still ogt him. I was 13 and i got him on the day of my birthday


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

My first "herp" was a Tiger Salamander, WC where my dad worked, brought home to live in our garden - I must have been two or three at the time.

My first indoor herps were a WC Collared Lizard, Charlie Joe (I was three, and he stayed with us for a month or so before being returned to his locality) and a tank with a Rough-Skinned Newt and a Firebelly Newt. I think we may have had another rough-skinned (The one I remember was "Itch" but I'm sure there was a "Scratch") - the firebelly was a female called Lava, and we later got a male who was called Fireball (and they bred, though we didn't manage to raise any of the babies).


----------



## KenMan (Feb 14, 2007)

I was 10 and I got a cornsnake


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I was 14 [12 years ago] and bought a green anole, a brown anole and what i was told was a nocturnal anole..which im 100% sure now was in fact a gecko lol.. have none of them now as my mother had enough of the crickets jumpin around the house and i gave them back to the shop a little later.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i think 11 or 12. a garter snake i caught. fed it and still have the skin. (SHED!)


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

I was 16, boyfriend got ripped off buying me an ill baby waterdragon for xmas from a pet shop i eventually ended up working at an helping them out. Waterdragon died, I cried, buried him in my front garden.
I dont work at the shop now though, I got made redundant, made a few changes to their husbandry at least though but they still make mistakes that annoy me so i dont go in anymore.


----------



## eddygecko (Feb 14, 2007)

When i was either 9 or 10 i got a pair of leos:smile: They were wiggle and spot. They turned out both to be male so i swapped spot at the shop for a female who i called spotty :grin1: She had 5 babys in her first year then stopped breeding. I never knew why. She died last year tho Now have a new female called amber:smile:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Corn snake, I was 12.. and I annoyed my mother until she gave in


Hehe me too! Corn snake at 16. I asked my mum every day for a couple of years, started off once a day and moved up to often as I could. In the end my dad said "bloody hell just let him have one". Persistance always pays off! :lol2:


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

Fangio said:


> Hehe me too! Corn snake at 16. I asked my mum every day for a couple of years, started off once a day and moved up to often as I could. In the end my dad said "bloody hell just let him have one". Persistance always pays off! :lol2:


not far lol i did that for years even got books out the library and everything and i still wasnt allowed one ... in the end i just brought it home, didnt tell them amy was buying me one lol


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

leogirl said:


> not far lol i did that for years even got books out the library and everything and i still wasnt allowed one ... in the end i just brought it home, didnt tell them amy was buying me one lol


I got them to agree to the first one, then ended up bringing lots back without asking and ended up with my parents double-garage converted into a reptile room cos they wanted them out of the house! :lol2:


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

My first was also a leo, 12 years ago.


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 23, 2007)

I think i was 16 or 17. I was given a bearded dragon, and now im addicted to reptiles LOL!


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

i started sneaking in tarantulas and mini (very aggresive) scorpions so when i moved on to lizards my mum was relieved.

In fact, she even helps out in the shop now!

same way if you ask ur dad for cash at 17 he says no. if you tell him you are pregnant, then tell him ur only kidding but you need to borrow £50 he'll give you it! 

:smile:


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

My first rep was my Obi (beardie) he is now 7 and I have had him since he was 5 weeks


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

A non-feeding Royal Python when I was about 16, LOL - baptism of fire!! :grin1:


----------



## Morelia Matt (Dec 6, 2006)

a pair of Garter snakes just after my 6/7th? birthday, great animals. not sure why i was into snakes at such a young age but i havnt looked back?


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Sinaloan milk snake..... Guess i was about 4..... she was bought for my brother soooo i suppose the one that was TECHNICALLY mine wass...... When i was about 9 i got a Californian king snake


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

Do red bellied Piranhas count?????? Well i got them when i was 10..but got my first rep which was a beardie about 7 years ago. Still going strong but extremely fat. He completely refuses to eat crickets or anything he has to chase after and is fed on big Mario worms, i know, i know, theyre supposed to be a treat fed infrequently but its the only thing he will eat livefood wise. The only thing he will eat veg wise is the Sainsburys cosmopolitan salad leaves (£1.98 per bag). He refuses anything else and if i try to mix grated carrott or apple, mango etc etc he will either completely refuse to eat it, or there will be a small pile of the offending items left in the bottom of his dish:lol2: and he goes crazy if he cant watch TV


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

scotshop said:


> i started sneaking in tarantulas and mini (very aggresive) scorpions so when i moved on to lizards my mum was relieved.
> 
> In fact, she even helps out in the shop now!
> 
> ...


:lol2: thats brilliant! i'd try that but considering he knows im a lesbian i dont think he'd believe it somehow


----------



## JBJcool (Mar 6, 2007)

i was 13 (14 now lol) cornsnake seems a popular choice


----------



## Nat (Jan 26, 2005)

I never managed to persuade my parents to give in...so waited till I moved out. My OH bought me my first reptile, a bearded dragon named Dino when I was 20!


----------



## tom1400 (Jan 21, 2007)

mine was a florida kingsnake which escaped and i found the other day 7 months lol. It was for my 16th bday last october


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

mine was last year at the age of 11

i got a normal morph cornsnake(colin)
hes now 5 yrs old

now last month i got a breeding pair of green anoles and just last week an albino leo


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Mine was some type of snake, i can't remember. I was pretty young. Poor thing didn't survive.

then i got 2 corns last year. And my collection has increased from there. I was 20 when i got the 2 corns.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

I got a tortoise at 15, (she has a new home with a lovely garden now).
My first lizard was a green anole....still alive and producing babies now, so nowt wrong with him. 
He is the third bottom pic on my sig. (on the leaf)
:lol2:

Usually green anoles end up being bought on a whim, but as you can tell from my sig, i love them.
I fell in love with them when i was younger when i saw them in a shop, lovely little animals.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I was 15 years old and first was my Indian Python,snoopy.


----------



## argentine_boa (Feb 10, 2007)

When I was 6 I got my first leopard gecko then when I was 8 I got my first snake, a corn snake.


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

I had a bearded dragon when i was 30, had to wait til i moved out from my parents, then i got married and he didnt take kindly to anything like that, got rid of him and in moved the reps : victory:


----------



## trese (Oct 2, 2006)

mine was 2 bearded dragons goldie an drago when i was 20 lol


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

A green and a Brown anole when I was 14 [ish]


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

First reptile in the house was a Leo, but the first one was was mine was a pair of crested geckos that I got home yesterday.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Athravan said:


> Corn snake, I was 12.. and I annoyed my mother until she gave in


Ditto, but replace mother with father.:lol2:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

I originally wanted a tortoise, ended up with a beardie when i was 23 :grin1:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

started looking at buying a snake almost 5 years ago when i moved to Preston and ended up buying a dog instead. :hmm: then for some reason at the beginning of this year i decided i wanted a lizard for some reason and on the 3rd Feb Kato (beardie) moved in.


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

A pair of leos for my 10th birthday!


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

stephenie191 said:


> mine was a corn snake, guss, still ogt him. I was 13 and i got him on the day of my birthday


Same here! All except the name...
Ben


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I've had all sorts of animals, since I was a kid.
First 'weird' animal was an ant farm when I was about 12. I had it in the porch for a while until the ants got out and my mum went ballistic. I've kept ants, mice, cats, gerbils, fish, snails, frogs, spiders, snakes, lizards, birds, and probably a few more I've forgotten. Was late 30s when I got my first corn snake.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

Had allsorts when I was a kid, hamsters, gerbils, lots of stick insects and stuff I found in the garden.

Late starter with reptiles, my mum and dad could never afford all the kit etc so my dad used to take me to the rep shops in our area to look instead  

Got my 1st pair of leo's around 12 months ago when I moved out of halls(after about 12 years of readin everythin I could find about reps) for a v early xmas prezi. Then came Lulu, then the swifts for valentines day, then Barney at easter, then Maxi, then Cas and Rhossi and finally 'Betty', if she is infact a girl......

All thanks to my lovely fella being a soft touch. He even built me a 6 viv stack bless him :grin1: what a lucky girl I am:lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

First was a Bearded Dragon when I was 20.. bought another the day after.

Had stick insects when I was about 10.. god knows why, they scare me to death!


----------

